# ancient lore music ars antiqua :Ambrosian ,,Gregorian ,Sarum chants & mozarabic trend



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*ancient lore music ars antiqua :Ambrosian ,,Gregorian ,Sarum chants & mozarabic trend*

You like really really old music(let's use neologism).

So if you like old music (alte musik) this post for you please keep it alive
First and foremost i always love Gregoran music, but it was hard task to investigated , i mean so many albums of this genra i have a couple of these.

What your favorite Gregorrian album first of?
Do you like affored mention genra, mozarabic, Sarum Chants & Ambrosian?
Any FAVORITE AMONG THESE?

I like this foggy , mysterieous era before years 1000 or a bit after=ars antiqua
how about you?

:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

What do you think of Hildegard?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Mandryka said:


> What do you think of Hildegard?


One of the great lady(saint) of ars antiqua, womens should be proud of her , she done a lot for ars antiqua, i have like 15 album of her.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

deprofundis said:


> One of the great lady(saint) of ars antiqua, womens should be proud of her , she done a lot for ars antiqua, i have like 15 album of her.


Have you got favourite Hildegard albums?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Personally, over the years, even before Gregorian chant became the subject of a hit album, I seem to have preferred Ambrosian chant. Sarum chant hasn't took off with me for some reason. 

As far as albums, I haven't gotten too much into the genre aside from a few Anonymous 4 recordings, the Gothic voices with Hildegard, and the de Silos monks. I guess I got spoiled by Renaissance polyphony; the chants are there, but they are turned into something ravishing.


----------



## Marinera (May 13, 2016)

^
I don't have Gothic voices Hildegard, from samples I've heard it's definitely the album to acquire. I love La Reverdie ensemble's Hildegard, also Sequentia's recordings are classics I know, exceptional. So far I can't honestly say I've heard a single performance of Hildegard I didn't like. I am a little hazy about chants in general and their categorisation. I am not sure I listened to Sarum chants.. There's one album with Old Roman chants by Ensemble Organum that sound wonderful to my ears, in general I am attracted to chants with some Byzantine influence. Graindelavoix Cypriot vespers is another album that grabbed my attention. However, I believe my tastes are quite eclectic and I am still at the stage where I am only getting acquainted with chants and early music.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Marinera said:


> Have you got favourite Hildegard albums?


Yes Hildegard von Bingen :Vox Cosmica, CARPE DIEM RECORDS (Germany),thank you dear menbers of talk classical for perticular interrest in ars antiqua.


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

deprofundis said:


> You like really really old music(let's use neologism).
> 
> So if you like old music (alte musik) this post for you please keep it alive
> First and foremost i always love Gregoran music, but it was hard task to investigated , i mean so many albums of this genra i have a couple of these.
> ...


I don't have a particular "niche" genre when it comes to chant. Anything by Ensemble Organum is fine by me; example:


----------

